# Toilet Paper Tubes?



## megs (Aug 23, 2011)

Hi guys!

I was wondering something...
Can Rabbits have Toilet Paper tubes for something extra to have a chew on? Or because of them being small, they won't bother?
I give my gerbils them to chew on.. But can Rabbits have the same?
Thanks!

Megs


----------



## Watermelons (Aug 23, 2011)

Alot of people here give their buns toilet paper tubes, alot stuff them with hay first however. 
Just make sure they dont have excessive ammounts of glue left on them.


----------



## megs (Aug 23, 2011)

I won't :biggrin2::biggrin2::biggrin2:

Thanks!


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Aug 23, 2011)

Ours love them.


----------



## MiniLopHop (Aug 24, 2011)

I also like to stuff them with herbs to make the buns work for their favorites


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Aug 24, 2011)

They are toys for my bunnies. They like to flip them and push them around.

I also give them the packaging tape rolls to play with too.


----------



## megs (Aug 24, 2011)

Thanks guys!
When I see a TP Tube in he house.. I will give it to Harley!


----------



## megs (Aug 24, 2011)

Thanks guys!
When I see a TP Tube in he house.. I will give it to Harley!


----------

